# Räucheranleitung für Anfänger



## Trader1667 (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

aller Anfang ist schwer. Auch ich habe das Forum in den Anfängen rauf und runter gelesen, um irgendwie herauszufinden, wie ich nun am Besten räuchern kann.

Die häufigste Frage war wie mache ich nun die Lake?? der eine schreibt 100 Gramm Salz auf 1 Liter Wasser der andere 50 Gramm......Klar die Geschmäcker sind verschieden aber ich möchte euch mir dieser kleinen Anleitung die Entscheidung etwas vorwegnehmen.

Zunächst braucht man natürlich Fische. :m

In meinem Falle habe ich gestern 18 Forellen geräuchert.

Am Freitag Mittag habe ich die Forellen aus dem Froster genommen und bei uns im Keller zum auftauen verweilen lassen.

Am Freitag Abend bereitete ich die Lake vor.

Zutaten der Lake:

60 Gramm Salz auf 1 Liter Wasser also bei 10 Liter 600 Gramm
außerdem etwa 15 Wachholderbeeren und etwas Dill 

Das Salz habe ich in einem Topf mit heißem Wasser aufgelöst und den Dill und die Beeren hinzugefügt.

(kleine Anmerkung: ich habe aufgrund der Forellenmenge 20 Liter Wasser und 1200 Gramm Salz genommen)

Danach habe ich die Lake in einen großen Bottich gegeben.

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/3803/ruchern001nj9.jpg

Gegen 2:00 Uhr am Samstag morgen kamen die mitlerweile aufgetauten Forellen ins Spiel. Ich nahm sie aus dem Eimer und legte sie in die Lake.

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/6804/ruchern003qi1.jpg

Nun ging ich ins Bett :vik:

Am nächsten morgen rührte ich die Lake mit den Fischen um. Diesen Vorgang wiederholte ich etwa alle 2 STunden.

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/7990/ruchern006bi1.jpg

Gegen 14:00 Uhr holte ich am Samstag die Forellen aus dem Bottich und spühlte sie unter klarem Wasser ab. Nach dem Abspühlen habe ich sie mit Küchenkrepp getrocknet.

http://img78.*ih.us/img78/6889/ruchern007cf6.jpg

Die Fische habe ich nun für ca 1 Stunde an der frischen Luft zum Trocknen aufgehangen. Bei warmen Temperaturen im Sommer ziehe ich es lieber vor die Forellen im kühlen Keller an der Wäscheleine mit Hilfe von Ventilatoren zu trocknen.

http://img112.*ih.us/img112/2705/ruchern010sl2.jpg

In der Zwischenzeit heizte ich meinen Ofen mit Buchenholz ein. Ich verwende in meinem Ofen keine Späne oder ähnliches sondern ganz normale Buchenstücke.

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/6645/ruchern009vg1.jpg

Bei einer Temperatur zwischen 90 und 100 Grad kommen die Forellen nun für 30 - 45 Minuten hinein. In diesem Zusammenhang bleibt die Öffnung oben am Ofen ein Spalt offen, damit das austretende Kondenzwasser aus dem Ofen entweichen kann.

http://img54.*ih.us/img54/4813/ruchern008np3.jpg

Nach dem Beenden des Garprozesses, wird die Brennkammer mit Buchenholz vollgelegt und die Brennkammer geschlossen.
Nun werden die Forerllen bei 60 - 70 Grad dem Rauch ausgesetzt.

Nach etwas 1,5 bis 2 Stunden und dem einen oder anderen Bier werden die Fische aus dem Ofen genommen. Sie sind goldig verziert und ein absoluter Genuss.

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/5758/ruchern011mo2.jpg

Die erste Forelle wird natürlich sofort verzehrt. Die anderen habe ich zum abkühlen aufgehängt.

http://img148.*ih.us/img148/8409/ruchern012ox2.jpg

Jetzt werden sicherlich einige sagen...ich mache dies und jenes aber anders. Mag sein jeder hat seinen eigenen Stil was viele Anfänger aber verwirren kann.

Ich garantiere euch, dass diese Anleitung wirklich erstklassige Forellen herbeizaubert.

Viel SPaß beim ausprobieren.......

Dominik


----------



## muddyliz (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Du kannst die Forellen auch gefroren in die Lake legen, gerade im Sommer ist das von Vorteil, so bleibt die Lake länger kühl. Verweildauer dann 1,5 (Sommer) bis 2 Tage (Winter).
Probier mal Sauerbratengewürz in der Lake, das gibt nen astreinen Geschmack.


----------



## Trader1667 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Klar kann man das mit den verschiedenen Gewürzen machen nur sehe ich das Problem, dass es irgendwann gerade die Anfänger verwirrt. Denn jeder schreibt bezüglich der Lake etwas anderes....

Die Anleitung ist von mir für Anfänger zu empfehlen, denn man kann aufgrund der wenigen Zutaten für die Lake nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Das mit dem Dill in der Lake ist mal nen Versuch wert! #6


----------



## prophet12 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo Dominik, 
sehr schöne Anleitung wunderbar Danke.


----------



## Mastiff (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo Jungs,also ich mache in meine Lake rein: Wacholder, schwarzer u. weißer Pfeffer, Lorbeer, alles in einer alten elektr. Kaffemühle kleingeschreddert. Dann noch Zwiebeln, Koriander, viel Dill, etwas Knoblauch und ein paar fertige Kräutermischungen aus dem TK - Fach, ach ja, Cayenne - Pfeffer kommt auch noch rein. Ein Teil von dem Krempel wird im Wasser ca. 30 Minuten durchgekocht, bevor ich es in die Lake kippe. Und etwas Milch kommt auch noch rein. Die Fische dann 24 Stunden ziehen lassen, zwischendurch mal umrühren. Danach rausholen, trocknen lassen und im Ofen bei 82 - 86 Grad garen, 30 - 45 Minuten. Unter das Rauchmehl mache ich frisch geschredderten Wacholder und Lorbeer, ganz fein gemahlen. Ich räuchere nach diesem Rezept mehrmals im Jahr für unseren ASV zum Verkauf, wobei ich auch schon Großforellen bis zu 4 kg geräuchert habe. Hat bis jetzt allen geschmeckt. Gruß, Mastiff


----------



## tim_carp (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Noch einfacher wäre es, für die Lake ausschließlich Salz zu nehmen. Die beschriebene Mischung verwende ich auch so in etwa.

An meine Forellen lasse ich nichts anderes dran kommen als Salzwasser und Buchenrauch :m


----------



## bärchen (29. März 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Ich persönlich finde, daß der Hauptgeschmack des Räucherfisches nachher hauptsächlich durch die Salzlake, dem Buchenrauch und natürlichem dem Eigengeschmack des Fisches herbeigeführt wird.
Ich finde, daß Zusätze an der Salzlake, wie Zwiebeln, Wacholder etc. kaum Einfluß auf den späteren Geschmack haben


----------



## Moustik (4. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo,

Wollte mal nachfragen wie lange mann die Fische, die +-12 Stunden in der Lake laagen, aufgehängt lassen damit sie trocknen bevor mann sie räuchert??? Kann dies über mehrere Stunden sein?

Mfg Moustik


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Moustik, bis sich die Haut leicht lederartig anfühlt. #h


----------



## Moustik (4. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Danke für die Antwort.

Das heisst ich kann sie nicht 2 - 3 stunden hängen lassen. es muss geräuchert werden ab dem zeitpunkt wo die Fische sich lederartig anfühlen.

Oder???

Mfg Moustik


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Moustik schrieb:


> Das heisst ich kann sie nicht 2 - 3 stunden hängen lassen.


Es dauert je nach Witterung etc. mehrere Stunden bis sie sich so anfühlen. #h


----------



## Moustik (4. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Danke

Dann werde ich mein Glück heute abend mal probieren. Also heute abend gegen 10 werde ich die tiefgefrorene Fische in die Lake legen und morgen um mittag nehme ich sie dann raus zu trocknen. Und morgen abend werde ich sie dann räuchern.

Mfg Moustik


----------



## moskito72 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

hallo trader,

wirklich eine gute anleitung für anfänger.

wichtig zu sagen ist auf jedenfall noch, dass die kiemen der forellen entfernt werden sollen. werden sie nicht entfernt können die nämlich, je nachdem wie lange die fische eingefroren waren, einen bitteren geschmack verursachen.


----------



## Moustik (5. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo.

Wollte mal über meinen einstieg's Test mit dem Räuchern berichten.

Also, habe zuerst die Lake vorbereitet, und habe dann die gefrorenen Forellen für 15 Stunden in die Lake gelegt. Am mittag habe ich sie dann zum trocknen aufgehängt, damit sie trocknen. 

Heute gegen 19 Uhr habe ich den Räucheroffen angeworfen. Am Anfang hatte ich ganz viel Rauch (Kann es sein, dass ich zuviel Buchenmehl reingegeben hab? eine Hand voll +-). Danach legte es sich wieder. Lies sie dann 25 Minuten lang im Räucherofen.

Seht selbst.

Mfg Moustik


----------



## suurhusen (7. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

@ trader @ alle

Nachdem ich soviel hier gelesen habe, habe ich mir den Tischräucherofen von Lidl gesorgt.
Gestern habe ich 2 Dorsche und eine Platte eingelegt. Heute wird geräuchert.
Die Anleitung ist wirklich klasse!!
Werde morgen mal schreiben wie die Fische geschmeckt haben.

mfg Suurhusen

P.S. Für die Lake hatte ich eine Fertigmischung, habe nur noch ein bisschen Fenchel mit drangepackt...


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Mal ein Tipp am Rande, für alle die mit nem Tischräucherofen hantieren. :m

"Nachdem der Fisch (oder die Fische) gut abgetrocknet sind wird das Räuchermehl in den Ofen gefüllt. Bei Tisch Räucheröfen wird das Mehl entlang des äusseren Randes gestreut. Die Mitte der "Wanne" bleibt frei damit das Mehl nicht zu heiss wird."


----------



## arktisfan (9. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

hallo boardis

möchte am mittwoch zum erstenmal forellen räuchern und habe mit großen interesse eure anleitungen zum räuchern gelesen

ich habe vor nach dem einlegen und dem trocknen meinen räucherofen mit grillbriketts aus kokosfasern auf eine temperatur von ca 90 grad zu bringen und die forellen dann ca 20 min garen zu lassen
jetzt meine frage die glut ist ja dann mittlerweile wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ganz so heiß reicht das trotzdem aus wenn ich dann die buchenspäne auf die glut gebe oder muß ich neu anheizen?
danke euch in voraus
gruß arktisfan


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

arktisfan, was ist das genau für ein Ofen, wie groß etc. ? #h


----------



## suurhusen (9. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

@all
Moin zusammen,
mein Tischgrill ist eingeweiht... Hat, dank er Anleitung, super geklappt.

Danke an alle
:vik::vik::vik::vik:

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## arktisfan (10. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

hallo zanderfänger

mein räucherofen ist ein räucherschrank ca 80cm hoch  mit einer glasscheibe im frontbereich
hast du vielleicht noch einen tipp wo man günstig räucherspäne herbekommt im schnitt zahlt man etwa 5 euro für ein kilo
vieviel braucht man pro räuchergang?
schönen tag noch für alle
gruß arktisfan


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



arktisfan schrieb:


> hallo zanderfänger
> 
> mein räucherofen ist ein räucherschrank ca 80cm hoch  mit einer glasscheibe im frontbereich
> hast du vielleicht noch einen tipp wo man günstig räucherspäne herbekommt im schnitt zahlt man etwa 5 euro für ein kilo
> ...



Frag doch mal im nächsten forstamt nach.
wenn die eine eigene sägerei haben kann man da bestimmt günstig buchenmehl kaufen.5€ fürn kilo ist definitif zu teuer es sei denn da sind schon gewürze drin.
ich hol mein mehl im fleischereigrosshandel für ca. 18 € aber das sind 10 kg oder so.
Beim Heissräuchern kannst du den Garvorgang normal mit kleinem Buchenholz gut regulieren, wenn dann nach ca.20-30 Minuten bei ca 90 Grad der Garvorgang beendet ist, einfach eine oder zwei hände voll über die Glut, dadurch geht das Feuer aus, und du hast superrauch. Kannst bei Bedarf immer wieder nachwerfen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. April 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



arktisfan schrieb:


> hallo zanderfänger
> 
> mein räucherofen ist ein räucherschrank ca 80cm hoch  mit einer *Glasscheibe im Frontbereich*
> hast du vielleicht noch einen tipp wo man günstig räucherspäne herbekommt im schnitt zahlt man etwa 5 euro für ein kilo
> ...


Gude arktisfan, am besten fragst Du wegen dem Räuchermehl mal deinen lokalen Metzger. 
Die wissen immer wo sie feinste Qualität günstig bekommen. #6 Bei deinem Ofen tippe ich auf einen von Feldmann oder so. Dieser hat ein ganz eigenes Heizsystem und wird mit voller Lade (ca. 1kg!) Räuchermehl durchgehend betrieben. Schau mal hier ob das hinkommt und  gib Bescheid... #h Irgendwo hab ich davon noch ein VHS-Video rumliegen.


----------



## DerOnkel1488 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Da ich Räucheranfänger bin finde ich die Anleitung richtig klasse!!!Hätte aber mal ne Frage an euch :Was benutzt Ihr für Öfen?


----------



## Flo66 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



> In diesem Zusammenhang bleibt die Öffnung oben am Ofen ein Spalt offen, damit das austretende Kondenzwasser aus dem Ofen entweichen kann.
> 
> http://img54.*ih.us/img54/4813/ruchern008np3.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Die Feuerkammer(Ich habe eine Handelübliche Räuchertonne für 40 Euro( 90cm ausziehabr)kann ich die da genauso problem los einen spalt offen lassen usw. oder ist das von Ofen zu Ofen verschieden?

Sonst habe ich meine Forellen bis jetzt in deine Lake gelegt, räucher das erste mal bin gespannt


----------



## Flo66 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Also sie sind noch drinne bald gut, ich weiß nur nicht wann sie gut sind.
Die Terasse richt nach Forelle und sehen auch gut aus, indrinne sind sie noch weiß aber nicht roh.
Müssen sie richtig Fest sein oder wie?


----------



## Flo66 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

schuldigt für den 3 Post, sie sind fertig und saftig.
Schmecken ausgezeichnet finde ich.

Ein super Anfängerräucher"kurs" sach ich mal.

Dankts


----------



## Trader1667 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Danke ich hatte auch viel probiert und mir hier die Augen wund gelesen jeder hat sein eigenes Rezept und bei jedem schmecken die Forellen am Besten. Ich habe viel probier und bin bei dieser Anleitung hängen geblieben......

Setz Dich heute noch hin und schreib auf was gut gelaufen ist und was schlecht Du wirst merken, dass Du einiges verfeinern kannst aber Zeit brauchst Du immer zum Räuchern......

Falls Du Fragen hast stelle sie hier ins Forum oder schreibe Leopard Afrika an der hilft einem auch sehr gut weiter


----------



## Flo66 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Ich werde nun immer auf der Basis Räuchern,erstmal, werde erstmal das Internet für weiter Zutaten in der Lake absuchen und an der herum docktern.Auch mal andere Räuchermehle ausprobieren.

Mir macht Räuchern richtig spaß!


----------



## reinhard_sn (1. August 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo.
Habe vor ca. 30 Jahren mit dem Räuchern angefangen,mache es 
seit 5 Jahren gewerblich,Forelle, Aal,Stremellachs und Dorade.
Möchte mal mein geheimes Rezept bekanntgeben ,
55 Gramm Salz auf 1 Liter Wasser 12 Stunden eingelegt und 
nichts weiter.
mfg.reinhard


----------



## kaipiranja (1. August 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



reinhard_sn schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Habe vor ca. 30 Jahren mit dem Räuchern angefangen,mache es
> seit 5 Jahren gewerblich,Forelle, Aal,Stremellachs und Dorade.
> Möchte mal mein geheimes Rezept bekanntgeben ,
> ...


 
Hallo Reinhard,

...hätte da mal eine Frage zu den Doraden - ich hab gehört das es ab und an vor kommt das welche mit Tranigem Geschmack dabei sind !?

Kai


----------



## Brassenmeier (1. August 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo,Moin,
bin neu on Board,echt supi Anleitung zum räuchern nicht so wie in den Fachzeitschriften wo man nicht durchblickt,weiter so


----------



## schumi112 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Super Tipps.

Danke 

Gruß schumi


----------



## tomkat (8. August 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

hallo

habe einen räucherofen der wenn ich die tropfauffangschale reinstelle ca. 50 cm hoch ist.
wenn ich aale räuchern möchte kann ich die auch legen ( aufs rost ) oder teilen und aufhängen ???


----------



## mr.stirling (8. August 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

das obere Rezept ist sehr gut. Ich habe es bereits getestet. Insbesondere ist der Salzgehalt für meinen Geschmack bei 60g/1Liter genau richtig (bei ca. 12h Fisch in der Lake). Bei Filetes oder Schollen kann es auch nur 40g - 50g sein. 

Ein Tipp von meiner Seite: Die Gewürze nicht nur in das kalte Wasser geben. Besser ist es vorher das Wasser (oder nur ein Teil davon) + Gwürze für 30 min kochen. Dann abkülen lassen und dann mit der restlichen Menge Wasser verrühren. 

Damit habe ich klasse Ergebnisse erziehlt.


----------



## reinhard_sn (18. August 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> Hallo Reinhard,
> 
> ...hätte da mal eine Frage zu den Doraden - ich hab gehört das es ab und an vor kommt das welche mit Tranigem Geschmack dabei sind !?
> 
> Kai


Hallo,Kai hatte das noch nicht ,Tranigen Geschmack geben nach
meiner Meinung nur ältere und überlagerte Fische ab.
mfg.reinhard


----------



## 99stephan99 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo Moustik,
ich denke das deine Temperatur zu Hoch war. Dein Räuchermehl muss dir ja regelrecht verbrannt sein. 
Garen = Hohe Temperatur
Räuchern = geringe temperautur (ca.60Grad)


----------



## DerOnkel1488 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Moin,moin
hat jemand von euch schonmal im Kugelgrill geräuchert?
Wenn ja,könntet Ihr mir ne Anleitung schreiben!
Habe noch nie geräuchert und eine Tonne oder Ofen möchte ich mir noch nicht zulegen!(weiss ja nicht wie Sie werden)

Mfg DerOnkel


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. September 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Moin Onkel James,
gebe doch mal "Kugelgrill räuchern" in die Suche ein. Da gibt es ne Menge Tröts, wo du etwas finden solltest. Grob gesagt, sollte es funzen in dem du die Holzkohle fast durchbrennen läßt und dann Späne drauf. Es gibt aber in einem der dann gefundenen Tröts sicherlich auch andere oder genauere Anleitungen.
Schau z.B. mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101088&highlight=kugelgrill+r%E4uchern


----------



## Slotti (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hi,

hab mir ein Tischräucherofen bestellt und mich hier mal durch den Thread gelesen. Irgendwer schreibt das die Kiemen der Forellen unbedingt vor dem Räuchern entfernt werden sollten. Nun hab ich natürlich meine Forellen eingefroren und die Kiemen sind nicht entfernt, geht das nach dem auftauen noch problemlos?. Könnte ich ggf. vor dem Räuchern den Kopf komplett entfernen? (passen dann mehr in den Tischräucherofen) oder wäre das Frevel am Räuchern . Ansonsten gibt die Anleitung alles her was ich als Newbie wissen muß.

Danke Slotti


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Slotti schrieb:


> Irgendwer schreibt das die Kiemen der Forellen unbedingt vor dem Räuchern entfernt werden sollten. Nun hab ich natürlich meine Forellen eingefroren und die Kiemen sind nicht entfernt, geht das nach dem auftauen noch problemlos?


Ja das ist unbedingt nötig und geht zur Not auch nach dem auftauen. Ob der Kopf noch dran ist juckt beim Tischräucherofen eh niemanden...


----------



## Fxxxxx (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> ... der eine schreibt 100 Gramm Salz auf 1 Liter Wasser der andere 50 Gramm......Klar die Geschmäcker sind verschieden aber ich möchte euch mir dieser kleinen Anleitung die Entscheidung etwas vorwegnehmen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Ja, also bei ca. 60g Salz auf 1l Wasser und 12 Stunden eingelegt erreicht man mit die besten Ergebnisse und man erhält kaum Fisch, der zu wenig oder zu viel gesalzen ist und auch ein etwas zu spätes oder zu frühes Herausnehmen des Fisches ändert kaum was am Geschmack --> sehr fehlertolerante Methode !
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist auch, dass der Fisch sehr gleichmäßig gesalzen ist.



Trotzdem möchte ich nochmal was zu den hochprozentigen Laken sagen. Da wir meistens sehr kurzfristig entschlossen räuchern, verwenden wir überwiegend Lösungen mit 200g Salz auf 1l Wasser |bigeyes und zwar schon seit Jahrzehnten :q !
Die meisten Fische legen wir ca. 50 - 70 Minuten in diese Lösung ein und wässern danach nochmal 10 Minuten. Lediglich große Aale brauchen etwas länger (90 - 120 Minuten).

Bei dieser Methode machen 10 Minuten mehr oder weniger natürlich geschmacklich große Unterschiede aus und es besteht die Gefahr, dass der Fisch versalzen ist oder aber zu wenig gesalzen ist.
Man fuchst sich aber schnell ein . Aufgrund dieser Hardcore-Salzung kann man meinen, dass der Fisch sehr ungleichmäßig gesalzen ist. Aber nur äußerst selten konnten wir mal feststellen, dass einige Fische an den Bauchlappen etwas "salziger" schmeckten.


----------



## Buggi (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

hallo *Trader1667* 

mache es genauso wie du ist eine sichere sache gelingt immer räuchere so ca. 500 Forellen im jahr sind so um die 400 gramm pro forelle.....Ofen ist 170 hoch hab immer so 50 Forellen drin hängen in 2 Stufen im Ofen
weiter so gruß Buggi

#6:a:s#h


----------



## Aalhunter33 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Erstmal wollte ich sagen,dass das hier richtig Laune macht !...Ich lege meine Fische 15 Stunden in Lake ein,die einfache Faustregel bei mir : 2 Esslöffel Salz auf 1 Liter Wasser ! Hat immer perfekt hingehauen und geschmacklich war es ein Gedicht. #6


----------



## PhilHH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Moinsen,

vielleicht hab ich ja glueck und es sind noch ein paar räucherprofis online heute abend!!

also heute gings an forellensee bei strahlendem sonnenschein und auch 10 stüeck konnte ich zum bleiben ueberreden die groesste 1.2 kilo. so die prachtburschen sollen nun vergoldet werden in meiner 0815 räuchertonne. dachte so an 45 minuten garen plus eine weitere stunde rauechern.

so nun meine frage:

fuer den salzgehalt der lake habe ich ins blinker räuchersonderheft geschaut und die haben dort den einfachen trick der schwimmenden kartoffel. ich also salz eingeruehrt bis die kartoffel schwamm... tja 1500 gramm sind es dann doch geworden!!!!!!!!!

nachdem ich die fische in die lake gegeben habe dachte ich mir stöber doch noch mal im anglerboard und da lese ich ihr nehmt nur 60 gr auf nen liter, selbst wenn ich 15 liter bruehe habe komme ich immer noch auf 100gr!!!

versalze ich die dinger nun oder kann ich da noch was machen???

kann leider erst morgen abend räuchern wollte die fische also so 20 stunden einlegen kann ich die eventuell früher aus der lake nehmen und die restöichen stunden in frischwasser bottich überbrücken???

über eure tips würde ich mich sehr freuen soll ja morgen abend lecker fisch geben

cy
philipp


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2026614&postcount=13

das mit der hat etwas damit zu tun, daß ab ca. 25- 26 % Feststoffe aufschwimmen. ( siehe auch Totes Meer)


----------



## PhilHH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

erst einmal danke fuer den link.

hab extra nochmal nachgeschaut im blinker sagen sie 
mit dieser lösung 12 bis 24 stunden... nach deiner erklärung
ist es ja egal man ändert nur den zeitfaktor. frage ist halt
sind die 100 gr zuviel fuer 18 stunden einlegen. dencke werde sie schon morgenfrüh rausnehemen und einfach in frischwasser legen bis zum nachmittag sicher ist sicher will
die dinger ja nicht versalzen. vielleicht lasse ich auch ein oder zwei in der lake bis zum ende um den geschmack zu vergleichen. werde dann berichten.

cy
philipp


----------



## IceRaven (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hi Leute,
hab mal eine frage zum räuchervorgang in der 2. Halbzeit 

In der ersten soll die Temperatur zum garen ja 80 - 100 Grad betragen.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Temperatur beim Räuchervorgang aus in der 2ten Halbzeit? Nachdem die Späne ja die Glut bedeckt und das Feuer aus ist, sinkt ja auch Automatisch die Temperatur und der Ofen kühlt ja aus. Ist das ok so? Oder muss man trotzdem versuchen den Ofen auf Temperatur zu halten?


Und gleich noch ne 2te Frage: |kopfkrat

Wie regelt ihr eigentlich die Luftzufur? Ich habe am Ofen einmal ne Öffnung an der Brennkammer und einmal im Dach (habe mir den Ofen von Garfield zum Bau als vorlage genommen)

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Kistenmann (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

So, ich habe auch mal, nachdem ich viiiieeel gelesen und gesabbelt |bla: habe, heute meinen ersten Räucherversuch gestartet. Habe mir eine Räuchertonne basteln lassen, die aus alten Fässern besteht. Kann man auf den Bilder ganz gut erkennen, hoffe ich |rolleyes
Sind mittlerweile drei Fässer übereinander, wobei die mittlere Tonne einen löchrigen Boden hat, damit das Feuer abgehalten wird und eventuell runterfallendes räuchergut nicht ins feuer fällt. Jede Tonne ist so gut 60 cm hoch.
Heute habe ich dan 2 Hornis und einen Aal, die zuvor 12 Std. in 50g Salz/1L Wasser die Nacht verbracht hatten, abgewaschen und zum Trocknen aufgehängt.
Dann gab es für 10 Min 110° und anschließend für 45 Min 80° Rauch. Danach nochmal ne knappe Stunde zwischen 50 und 60° Rauch und dann waren die Jungs fertig.
Werde sie dann heut Abend mal probieren. Gut aussehen und riechen tun sie jedenfalls schon mal.
Bild 1: Reines Buchenholzfeuer, kein Mehl
Bild 2: vorher |supergri
Bild 3: nachher
Bild 4: Tonne 1
Bild 5: noch´n Tonnenbild


----------



## Kistenmann (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Kleine ergänzung: war legggggggggggger. 
Auch dei Hornis....da hatte ich erst Bedenken. Immer wieder gerne


----------



## Teimo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Plan auch grad mir nen Räucherofen zu bauen. Er wird aus ner Rächertonne bestehen und einem Externen alten Holzoffen, dies soll dann mit einem Rohr verbunden werden. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich mit dieser Konstruktion die nötige Temperatur ereiche.. das verbindungsrohr wär zwar bloß 30-50 cm aber man braucht ja immerhin 80-100 °C und so ganz toll isoliert ist das ganze auch nicht... Hat mir da jemand erfahrungstipps?
Wäre es besser die "Feuerstelle/Ofen" direkt unter die Tonne zu machen?


----------



## aal60 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Teimo schrieb:


> Plan auch grad mir nen Räucherofen zu bauen. Er wird aus ner Rächertonne bestehen und einem Externen alten Holzoffen, dies soll dann mit einem Rohr verbunden werden. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich mit dieser Konstruktion die nötige Temperatur ereiche.. das verbindungsrohr wär zwar bloß 30-50 cm aber man braucht ja immerhin 80-100 °C und so ganz toll isoliert ist das ganze auch nicht... Hat mir da jemand erfahrungstipps?
> Wäre es besser die "Feuerstelle/Ofen" direkt unter die Tonne zu machen?



Zum Kalträuchern wäre die Anordnung ideal, zum Heiß-Räuchern ist es besser das Feuer direkt unter der Tonne zuhaben. Könnte aber trotzdem klappen, wenn Du nicht bei kalten Aussentemperaturen und Wind räuchern willst.

Gruss vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes
Uwe


----------



## Teimo (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Jo ich baus demnächst mal auf und mess die Temperatur dann seh ich ja wies aussieht danke mal.


----------



## Teimo (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Sodale die erste Räucherung ging vor ca. 2 Std zu ende ... herausgekommen sind 3 schöne Goldene Bafos der Döbel lag leider am Boden der Tonne und sah nich mehr so apetitlich aus |rolleyes ... Lake wurde nach der anleitung in diesem Thread gemacht genauso wie Rächertemeperatur und Zeit. Fürs erste mal hats wirklich ganz gut hingehauen ... mein Rächerutensil siehe Bild.
Gruß Teimo


----------



## aal60 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Teimo schrieb:


> ... der Döbel lag leider am Boden der Tonne und sah nich mehr so apetitlich aus |rolleyes ... ...
> Gruß Teimo



Hallo Teimo, war der Döbel auch gut abgetrocknet. Früher sind uns auch schon mal große Fische abgefallen; aber seit dem wir Kehlhaken verwenden nicht mehr. Schau mal rein. Vlt. hilft es ja.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hab heute das erste Mal geräuchert, in Anlehnung an diese Anleitung.
Musste den Ofen jedoch erst noch einräuchern, war neu.

Hatte zum testen 2 kleine Welse (30cm) und 3 Döbel (45-55cm) drin. Hat auch am Anfang alles wunderbar geklappt, jedoch ist irgendwann der eine Döbel abgefallen und lag unten drin. Dann ist sein Fett immer in die Glut getropst und es ging immer mehr aus.
Hab dann aber nochmal nachgelegt und schlieslich ist es doch fürs erste Mal ganz gut geworden. Welse sind lecker und die Döbel schmecken auch geräuchert prima. Schade nur, dass die soviele Y-Gräten haben.

Muss jetzt erstmal die Sauerei wegmachen und den Döbel aus der Tonne pulen...|uhoh:


Eine Frage noch zu dem Punkt auf Beitrag #1:


> "Bei einer Temperatur zwischen 90 und 100 Grad kommen die Forellen nun für 30 - 45 Minuten hinein. In diesem Zusammenhang bleibt die Öffnung oben am Ofen ein Spalt offen, damit das austretende Kondenzwasser aus dem Ofen entweichen kann."


*Hast du da nur die Glut oder eine Flamme?*

Weil ich war mir da nicht sicher wie das gemeint ist.


----------



## Teimo (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Jo der döbel hing genauso lang wie die bafos und war schön "ledrig" naja das nächste ma wird er hatl am körper etwas umwinkelt dann wird dat schon ... aber jetzt muss erstma aal her:g


----------



## GenickbruchKrause (30. August 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Moin,

hab mal ne Frage zu den Haken. Ich habe solche kurzen Haken, die vielleicht 8 - 10 cm lang sind. Ich habe bei meinem ersten Versuch leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass einige Fische von diesen abfielen. Wo steche ich die Haken denn genau ein, damit so etwas nicht mehr passiert? Oder sind die kurzen Haken generell ungeeignet? Wäre für Hilfe wirklich dankbar!

Gruß,

GK.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. August 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Generell halte ich enfache Haken für ungeeignet, außer für kleinere Aale oder vlt Lumb aus Norge. Ich empfehle Doppelhaken. Damit hast du bessere Gewichtsverteilung und Sicherheit, wenn du einen Haken rechts und einen links der Hauptgräte einstichst, da dir dann die Hauptgräte ( Wirbelsäule  ) des Fisches hilft, das Fischgewicht abzufangen.
Haken, die man um die Hauptgräte drehen kann, helfen ebenfalls.


----------



## GenickbruchKrause (30. August 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Ok, dann besorg ich also Doppelhaken. danke für deinen Tip!


----------



## aal60 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Ich verwende Kehlhaken oder eine Kombination daraus.
Falls Interesse hier eine von mir erstellte Bastelanleitung.

Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen.|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. August 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

@aal60


leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ...Haken, die man um die Hauptgräte drehen kann, helfen ebenfalls.


???


----------



## HobbyAngler123 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo,

vieleicht schreibe ich hier das gleiche wie die anderen aber.... ich habe gestern das erste mal geräuchert.... habe natürlich sehr viele Beiträge diesbezüglich hier gelesen und mal probiert.......|bigeyes..... als erste Problem hatte ich die Temperatur in den Ofen zu bekommen... da ich unter dem Ofen eine Glutschale habe im Ofen dann eine Rauchmehlschale darüber die Fettabtropfwanne..... nach 1Std. hatte ich eine Temperatur von 60 Grad endlich erreicht... (die Forellen hingen die ganze Zeit drin und die ersten sind bei erreichen der 50Grad vom Haken gefallen :c) dann habe ich einfach grobe Buchenspänne auf die Rauchmehrschale getan... nach kurzer Zeit stand dies in Flammen |uhoh: ...... und die Temperatur ging nun schlagartig auf 80Grad hoch..... feuer kam aber nicht an die Fische...ppuuhh... habe dann die Temperatur von 80 Grad ca. 35min. halten können indem ich immer wieder neue Spänne auf die Räuchermehlschale gegeben habe ( Feuer war aber schon wieder aus) im Glutkasten unten habe ich immer wieder etwas Kirschholz nachgegeben. (Ca. 30 min.) alles im allen habe ich dafür 2,5 Std. gebraucht mal kälter 45Grad mal wäremer 80Grad. Meine Frage nun: ist das mit der Temperatur normal bei meinem Ofen und muss ich das immer so machen das ich ein kleines Feuer in der Räuchermehlschale habe ? und sind meine Fische so gut geräuchert von der Zeit her ?(sie schmecken eigentlich recht gut) und wie hänge ich sie am besten an den Haken das sie nicht wieder runterfallen ?


----------



## Koalano1 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Zum Haken:
hab mir solche hier --> http://www.handwerker-versand.de/images/product_images/popup_images/1505898.jpg gebastelt.
Die steckst du durch das maul und den haken hinter der mittelgräte her. Halten bei mir perfekt auch bei etwas größeren fischen!

zum anderen kann ich dir nicht so viel sagen nur, dass feuer bein räucher nicht so der hit ist. Ich mach das immer so das ich nur eine hälfte der glut mit spänen bedecke und die andere frei lasse damit ich die hitze bekomme. Manchmal leg ich auch kleine stücke nach wenns zu kalt wird, lass die aber nicht anfangen zu brennen!
ich hoffe ich konnte ein bischen helfen...


----------



## aal60 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Zum Haken:
> hab mir solche hier --> http://www.handwerker-versand.de/images/product_images/popup_images/1505898.jpg gebastelt.
> Die steckst du durch das maul und den haken hinter der mittelgräte her. Halten bei mir perfekt auch bei etwas größeren fischen!
> 
> ...


 
Die hatte ich doch schon eingestellt mit Bastelanleitung:
Kehlhaken  Hallten wirklich Top und die Abwandlung auch die Schwergewichte.


----------



## Saschi (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo
Wir haben eine Räucherkammer im Haus die wurde früher von meiner Mutter für Rauchfleisch räuchern benützt. Nur weiß ich nicht genau wie ich den Ofen benutzen muß weil ich sie nie danach gefragt habe, leider. Ich möchte für den Anfang mal 3 Forellen räuchern, die Lake dafür hab ich auf der ersten Seite schon entdeckt. ich hoffe nur das ich das auch hinkriege. Eins weiß ich, dazu braucht man eine Glut,dadrauf wird Sägemehl drübergestreut und dann wird das Ganze bei wenig Luftzufuhr geräuchert. Was muß ich ausserdem noch beachten ?

Gruss Saschi


----------



## stream-and-jerk (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Auch wenn ich 2 Jahre hinter diesem Thread bin:
Tolle Anleitung, habe heute meine ersten Forellen in einer Räuchertonne gegart. Die Temperatur war das grösste Problem. Mit vorgeglühten Buchenstücken ging es dann aber (bei Temperaturrückgang einfach neu aufschaufeln). Mit 60Gramm auf einen Liter waren sie etwas salzig (o.k. bei 24 Einlegedauer). Ich denke das wird sich einpegeln. In meiner Lake waren noch Bärlauch und Dill.
Jetzt bin ich dem Räuchern verfallen!!!


----------



## Trout 6 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen tolle Räucheranleitung. #6


----------



## Tino (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Saschi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wir haben eine Räucherkammer im Haus die wurde früher von meiner Mutter für Rauchfleisch räuchern benützt. Nur weiß ich nicht genau wie ich den Ofen benutzen muß weil ich sie nie danach gefragt habe, leider. Ich möchte für den Anfang mal 3 Forellen räuchern, die Lake dafür hab ich auf der ersten Seite schon entdeckt. ich hoffe nur das ich das auch hinkriege. Eins weiß ich, dazu braucht man eine Glut,dadrauf wird Sägemehl drübergestreut und dann wird das Ganze bei wenig Luftzufuhr geräuchert. Was muß ich ausserdem noch beachten ?
> 
> Gruss Saschi




Steht alles hier geschrieben ...lesen musst du alleine.


----------



## chivas (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Tino schrieb:


> Steht alles hier geschrieben ...lesen musst du alleine.



wird er nach knapp 2 jahren sicher geschafft haben |uhoh:


----------



## susi-knalltüte (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo an alle begeisterten Räucherlinge!
Ich bin noch ganz neu hier und habe keine Erfahrung mit dem Räuchern, esse aber liebend gern frisch geräuchterte Forellen...
Der Räucherofen aber ist bestellt und auf dem Weg zu mir.
Habe schon quergelesen, gegoogelt und gesucht...
steinigt mich, wenn ich die richtige Seite nicht gefunden habe...
Wir wollen demnächst für eine kleine Familienfeier Forellen räuchern...so ca. 10 Stück. Ist ein Montag, an dem das passieren soll. Wir angeln nicht selber, kennen auch keinen, haben aber einen netten kleinen Fischladen am Ort. Ich würde ungern am Samstag vorher die Fische kaufen, lieber am Montag ganz früh. Mir bliebe dann allerdings für die Salzlake nur ca. 5 oder 6 Stunden Zeit...
in welcher Konzentration sollte ich die Lake ansetzen??? Es soll nur Wasser und Salz (kein Pökelsalz) sein, keine weiteren Gewürze. Im Buchenräuchermehl ist Wachol,der drin, das sollte reichen.
Wir werden natürlich bis dahin noch 2-3x räuchern zum Üben...
Wenn der Ofen neu ist....muß ich ihn quasi ersteinräuchern (herrje...wie dann???) oder kann ich gleich so loslegen???
Danke an alle, die mir helfen wollen und nicht meckern...
Gruß
Susi


----------



## stream-and-jerk (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo Susi,
da ich auch noch relativer Anfänger bin, kann ich Dir meine noch (ofen)frischen Erfahrungen mitteilen. 
Den Ofen eingeräuchert habe ich nicht, also direkt drauf los. Dem Ergebnis hat es keinen Abbruch getan.
Deine Zeitplanung ist aber recht gewagt. Nach dem Einlegen müssen die Fisch noch trocknen (wenn auch nur kurz und etwas länger gegart).
Bei 50 gramm pro Liter und 24 Stunden Einlegezeit waren sie mir etwas salzig, mit 30 gramm hat es dann gepasst.
Bei kurzer Einlegezeit müsstes Du auf ca. 100 gramm kommen (natürlich nur theoretisch). Da würde ich noch einen Test fahren.
Räuchern ist bei mir nur mit Buchenspänen (also ohne Zusatz).

Dann mal viel Spass bei den ersten Tests.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hi Thorsten,
Lieben Dank für Deine Antwort!|wavey:
Mit dem Trocknen hatte ich mir soweit zusammengegoogelt, daß ich die Fischlein mit Küchenkrepp gut abtupfe, ggf mit einem Fön bearbeite und vielleicht noch in den offenen Ofen hänge (wie lange bloß???) bis die Viecher halt trocken sind. 
Hast Du ggf. Erfahrung mit der fertigen Schnellräucherlauge?
Ohje, oder heißt das, daß ich an einem Montag abend nie werde räuchern können??? :c
Hatte schon gedacht, die Fische Samstag zu kaufen und bis Sonntag mittag einzufrieren...#c
:s:a:s:a
S.


----------



## stream-and-jerk (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hey Susi,
das mit dem Föhn hört sich abenteuerlich an |bigeyes.
Fertige Lauge hab ich von gehört ...
Du kannst die Fische auch im Ofen trocknen, klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Vom Einfrieren halt ich viel, wenn die Tierchen nicht schon aufgetaut gekauft werden.
Du siehst, man kann immer räuchern. Es halt eine Sache des Timings.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Nütz nix, der Ofen muß her und zwar fix. Mir juckts nämlich schon gewaltig in den Fingern, und ich will es endlich ausprobieren!


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

...lies mal hier so einige Artikel 
Hier findest du alles sehr gut beschrieben, wie man einlegt und wie man räuchert.

Suchen und lesen und lesen...

Auch wenn das erste mal räuchern nicht hundert%tig klappt, jedes mal wirds besser!!!


----------



## susi-knalltüte (5. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

wow....heute gabs die perfekte Forelle....!!!
Heute abend hab ich zumallerersten Mal geräuchert und meinen neuen Ofen angeschmissen.... und... es war einfach himmlisch!!! #6
Der Duft hat nicht nur die Nachbarn angelockt, allein das war schon ein Highlight für sich! :q
Hab mir hier soviel angelesen und Anregungen geholt, daß es einfach gar nicht anders ging als zu gelingen 

Nach dem Laken (7,5 h, 8,5% Lake mit Kräutersud aus gestoßenen Wacholderbeeren, Thymian, gestoßenen Pfefferkörnern, etwas Bohnenkraut, Lorbeerblättern) und Trocknen (ging übrigens wunderbar bei 20-30°C im Umluftofen in der Küche....keine Fliegen und schön trocken!) ging es dann in den Silbernen Kasten (Peetz), Elektroheizung auf halbe Stärke an, Räuchermehr + 1/2 TL Zucker und etwas Thymian drauf, genau 70 Minuten bei 75/80°C durchgehend geräuchert, Ofentür auf und herrlich vergoldete Fischlein in Empfang genommen!!!
Dazu lecker Baguettebrot mit Butter, selbstgeerntete Coctailtomaten mit Knobisalz + Parmesanhobel + Basilikumblättchen...
HHHMMMMMM !!!!
Gibts ganz schnell ganz bald wieder !!!!
Danke Euch allen für 1000 Tips, Ideen und Anregungen! :vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

@susi, wenn ich lese Peetz, würde ich gerne Bilder der goldigen Forellis sehen. Haste welche?


----------



## susi-knalltüte (6. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Moin Jochen...
Klar hab ich Fotos 
Versuche mal, sie anzuhängen...
Aber wieso fragst Du wegen Peetz...?!?!? 
Die waren s..lecker !!! :q




|laola:


----------



## aal60 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> Moin Jochen...
> Klar hab ich Fotos
> Versuche mal, sie anzuhängen...
> Aber wieso fragst Du wegen Peetz...?!?!?
> ...



Ja und sie sehen GUT aus, von Farbe und auch Garzeit scheint perfekt, nach der glatten Haut zu urteilen. #6


----------



## susi-knalltüte (9. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo liebe Räuchergemeinde,
ich bin nun auf der Suche nach einer "Anleitung", wie man  Räucherkartoffeln macht...irgendwie binich noch nicht fündig geworden... :c
hat das schonmal jemand versucht? Wenn ja...wie genau geht das?  Kartoffeln vorkochen oder nicht? Wie würzen/ölen/einlegen? Wie lange  räuchern und vor allem....worauf? ;+
Hab nur so ein Flachrostgitter....und  die Pfannen vn Peetz sind ja sch.....-teuer... ??? Oder gibt es da vernünftige Alternativen???
Also, Tips und Anregungen immer gerne zu mir  #h


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo Susi, noch mal zum Einlegen. Du kannst die Fische auch Samstags kaufen und bis Montag in einer 5- 7% igen Lösung einlegen. Das kannst du auch eine ganze Woche lang, wenn du dafür sorgst, daß die Lake kalt ist und den Fisch bedeckt. So lange sorgen Kälte und Salzgehalt dafür, daß die Keime vom Fisch wegbleiben und da der Austausch von hochkonzentrierter zu niedrigkonzentriertem Fischinnenflüssigkeit nach ca. 8- 12 h abgeschlossen ist, kann der Fisch auch nicht salziger werden. Deswegen mindestens 8 h einlegen und nach oben hin offene Zeit. Solltest aber nicht wirklich länger als ne Woche, da du ansonsten noch z.b. luft- und lichtdicht arbeiten müßtest. kleines beispiel sind auch saure gurken, so lange die abgeschlossen von der luft sind, werden sie ja auch nicht schlecht. und saurer werden die auch nicht, je länger sie liegen, weil sie dann irgendwann mit ihrer einlegflüssigkeit den austausch vollzogen haben.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (9. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Ooh Danke, Leopard_Afrika für Deine Antwort! Damit entspannt sich doch einiges für den Festtag ;o)

Nun stellt sich mir eine andere Frage als blutiger Anfänger...
Hab bei meinem Peetz 360 Edelstahlteil von 85 cm Höhe (85 x 39 x 28) zwar eine Räuchermehlschale mitgeliefert bekommen....aber...
wo kann man den so ein Teil im Internet nachbestellen???? Nirgends was gefunden....herrje...
Oder     kann ich vielleicht da irgendeine größere (rechteckige????) Schale als Räuchermehlschale verwenden? Aus welchem Material darf sie dann denn sein bzw. nicht sein? Wie groß macht Sinn??? Wenn ich doch eine richtig schön große Schale auf die Elektroheizung stelle, dann kriege ich doch viiieeel mehr Rauch und muß ggf nicht Mehl nachgeben, oder liege ich da völlig schief ???   #c    ;+


----------



## kaipiranja (10. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> Ooh Danke, Leopard_Afrika für Deine Antwort! Damit entspannt sich doch einiges für den Festtag ;o)
> 
> Nun stellt sich mir eine andere Frage als blutiger Anfänger...
> Hab bei meinem Peetz 360 Edelstahlteil von 85 cm Höhe (85 x 39 x 28) zwar eine Räuchermehlschale mitgeliefert bekommen....aber...
> ...




im Prinzip würde eine normale Edelstahlschale dafür ausreichen, sie sollte nur nicht mit irgendetwas beschichtet sein was dann mit verbrennen kann...
Ein Problem kann aber die Luftzufuhr sein, viele der Räuchermehlschalen die ich kenne haben Bohrungen damit das Mehl besser Verbrennen kann.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Behälter aus dem auch die Sparbrände gebaut werden. Das gibt es im Baumark, ist billig und es kommt genug Luft dran.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## susi-knalltüte (10. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hi Kai 

Hab hier sowas gefunden...von Smoki:

http://shop.afterbuy.de/Raeucherzub...3_u496_ze5d05f60-4a5f-45cf-a571-b5c09cabbcce/

ist eine Räuchermehlschale, nur leider stehen da keine Maße dran und ich habe auf meine Anfrage dort noch keine Antwort bekommen....  ansonsten für mich preislich o.k.
Muß ja etwas wegen der Höhe der Schale aufpassen, wegen der Heizspirale und dem Tropfblech...

...und wegen der Kartoffeln im Rauch...kann ich die nicht auch auf so eine Räuchermehlschale legen (dann natürlich nur für diese Zwecke) bzw. kann ic dafür z.B. auch die Fettauffangschalevon Smoki nehmen, die ja anscheinden etwas größer ist:

http://shop.afterbuy.de/Raeucherzub...0_u496_ze5d05f60-4a5f-45cf-a571-b5c09cabbcce/

??? Weiß denn jemand aus eigenemBestand vielleicht, welche Abmessungen die beiden Schalen bzw Bleche haben???

Gruß aus dem Norden,


----------



## susi-knalltüte (10. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hmmm...also...ich nchmal...

Was haltet Ihr Erfahrenen denn von dieser Möglichkeit, das Dingens als Räuchermehlschale zu "mißbrauchen" ???:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nierenschale-25c...iewItem&pt=Notfallmedizin&hash=item58878281c3

Kann man schön stapeln und nacheinander befüllen und durchtauschen, ohne daß es zu teuer wird...

???


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Jo, ich denke mal, dass die Nierenschale aus Edelstahl genauso gut wäre, auch wenn sie vom Aussehen und der Ästethik  nicht unbedingt zum Räucherofen passt.

Die vorher gezeigten quadratischen Schalen oder Räuchermehl-Pfannen sehen natürlich profimäßiger aus, sind aber für so ein bißchen Blech ganz schön teuer, zumal ja auch noch die Versandgebühren dazu kommen #d.

Ein Schlossermeister Deines Vertrauens macht Dir so ein Teil sicher für nen Fünfer und ein charmantes Lächeln Deinerseits (Mädels kriegen das ja immer gut hin!). 

Man muss natürlich wissen, dass sich die meisten Schalen nach längerem Gebrauch durch die Hitze verziehen und schief über dem Brenner stehen, was ihre Funktionalität aber nicht beeinträchtigt.


*Hope, I can help You
Karauschenjäger
................................*

.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (11. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Moin Karauschenjäger!
Nun hat meine Ungeduld mich schon vor Deiner Antwort dazu getrieben, diese Smoki-Schale für 8 Euro zu bestellen. Die hatten sich gemeldet, Maße sind 20 x 20 cm, somit optimal für mich. Wenn ich mir was in den Kopf gesetzt habe, dann muß es immer auch bald umgesetzt werden ...
Nach einem Schlosser meines (hoffentlich) künftigen Vertrauens habe ich Freund Google gefragt, werde da beim nächsten "Problem" aufkreuzen und ihn mir mal ansehen, bis dahin üb´ ich den Augenaufschlag auch nochmal .

Und wegen der Räucherkartoffeln....
..... jemand mit Ideen und Vorschlägen für mich ????


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> Moin Jochen...
> Klar hab ich Fotos
> Versuche mal, sie anzuhängen...
> Aber wieso fragst Du wegen Peetz...?!?!?
> ...



Moin Susi, ich hatte nur gefragt weil ich auch einen Peetz habe, aber meine Fische nich goldig bekomme. Da soll ich wohl was falsch machen.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (12. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Moin Jochen,
Naja, ich hab ja ne Elektroheizung, worauf die Räuchermehlschale direkt kommt. Irgendwo hab ich hier den Zuckertip gelesen, das hab ich dann auch einfach gemacht (1/2 TL Zucker ins Räuchermehl geben für die goldige Farbe, geschmacklich wirkt sich das nicht aus). #6
So wie ich das quergelesen habe feuerst Du mit Gasbrenner durch ein weiteres Blech erst durch zur Räucherschale...
Probier doch einfach mal wenn möglich so eine Heizspirale aus !?! Vielleicht irgendwo borgen oder neu investieren (wenn es dann Abhilfe schafft lohnt es sich schon, bevor man sich immer und immer wieder ärgert...)
Mein Nachbar macht es auch so (Peetz, Elektroheizung)(auch ohne Zucker), und die Jungs werden auch richtig goldig! 
Ich schmeiße heute wieder an...freu mich schon...
HHHMMMMM!!!!


----------



## susi-knalltüte (12. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

:vik: Ich schon wieder.... :vik:

Pappsatt, ein wenig (wirklich nur ein wenig!) angesäuselt und hochzufrieden mit meinem heutigen Rauchwerk!
Gab wieder superleckere goldige Forellen,sogar Schwiegermutti war hin und weg !!! #6
Also war es das letzte Mal doch nicht nur Anfängerglück !?!
 ein bißchen stolz bin 
Anbei ein "Beweisfoto".
Hab zum Vergolden diesmal einen ganzen Eßlöffel Zucker ins Mehl gemischt...tat den Jungs wohl gut im Ofen.
Nun möcht ich mich ja mal an (Pfeffer-)Makrelen rantrauen... oder Schollen...aber verflixt, wie hängich denn DIE auf??? Oder wie leg ich die denn bloß hin???
Gute Nacht an alle!!!
#h


----------



## Bullov (13. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

@ Susi

da krieg ich sofort Schmacht... siehen ja sehr gut aus.

Was mich interessiert, hast du mittlerweile ein Rezept für geräucherte Kartoffeln gefunden? Meine Zukünftige würde mich dafür noch mehr lieben..:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> Moin Jochen,
> Naja, ich hab ja ne Elektroheizung, worauf die Räuchermehlschale direkt kommt. Irgendwo hab ich hier den Zuckertip gelesen, das hab ich dann auch einfach gemacht (1/2 TL Zucker ins Räuchermehl geben für die goldige Farbe, geschmacklich wirkt sich das nicht aus). #6
> So wie ich das quergelesen habe feuerst Du mit Gasbrenner durch ein weiteres Blech erst durch zur Räucherschale...
> Probier doch einfach mal wenn möglich so eine Heizspirale aus !?! Vielleicht irgendwo borgen oder neu investieren (wenn es dann Abhilfe schafft lohnt es sich schon, bevor man sich immer und immer wieder ärgert...)
> ...



Hallo Susi, danke für die Antwort. Ich dachte mir schon das es an der E-heizung liegt. Bei Peetz auf der Seite heizt der ja auch mit der E-heizung. Aber die verkaufen auch Gasbrenner. Das muss doch gehen. Wenn ich Gesundheitlich wieder etwas besser drauf bin werde ich in dem Bereich des Späneblechs Löcher mit 20mm Durchmesser reinbohren. Das die Fische mit ner E-Heizung goldig werden sehe ich ja. Nur habe ich den Brenner ja jetzt schon. Und ich bekomme das auch bestimmt irgendwie hin.


----------



## ZebraZ1 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo,
ich habe ein einfaches Rezept zum räuchern von Kartoffeln.
Es ist aus einem Buch aus den 50er Jahren.
Es ist zwar nichts besonderes,aber wenn Du möchtest schick ich es Dir rüber.
Das Buch habe ich nur für ein paar Tage verliehen.
Wenn ich es wieder habe ist das kein Problem.

MFG Dieter


----------



## susi-knalltüte (16. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Oooohhhh gerne !!!!
....und wenn da noch ein paar andere kleine Köstlichkeiten im Buch stehen, was man noch so Leckeres an Beilagen im Räucherofen zaubern kann, dann immer her damit :vik:

:l  freu  :k

DANKE !!!


----------



## Bullov (17. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

@ZebraZ1

du musst das Rezept nicht schicken, du kannst es auch gerne hier einstellen, interessiert nämlich auch andere brennend!!!!! :l


----------



## ZebraZ1 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hey,
das Buch ist eingetroffen! Na dann für alle.

Man nehme,junge mehlige Kartoffeln
gut waschen und salzen,aufgespießt oder auf dem Rost
bei etwa 180° 50 Minuten räuchern.
Schneller geht es wenn die Kartoffeln vorgekocht werden.
Danach warm mit Zatziki servieren.


Viel Spaß Dieter

PS.Wenn mehr Rezepte gebracht werden bitte melden


----------



## susi-knalltüte (18. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo Dieter,
Danke :vik: für´s Einstellen des Rezeptes.#6#6#6

Na, ich denke, es macht wohl mehr Sinn, die Kartoffeln dann vorzugaren, denn 180° im Rauch #c....das mögen dann ja meine Forellis nicht mehr so gerne, da wird ihnen zu warm...ist dann ja eher weniger kompartibel. 
Was gibt es denn noch so für Leckereien in Deinem Buch? :k
Magst Du mal verraten, wie es heißt/Autor???
Ich werde demnächst die vorgekochten Kartoffeln auf einem Rost mit in den Rauch legen (ca. 20 Minuten) (als Pellkartoffeln) und testen.


----------



## ZebraZ1 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo,
der Autor heißt Ulrich Basan.
Es war damals der Sportverlag. Wenn Du gute Bücher über Räuchern möchtest,emfehle ich Dir folgende:

Egon Binder / Räuchern von Fleisch,Wurst,Fisch
ISBN3-8001-6833-2

Egon Binder / Fische selbst räuchern
ISBN 3-8001-3239-7

Francis Ray Hoff /Fische räuchern
ISBN 3-405-16633-0


Ich selber habe sie alle drei.Sind super|supergri und für Anfänger klasse beschrieben.


MFG Dieter


----------



## Trader1667 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hey,
irgendwie freut es mich riesig, das mein Threat nach 3.5 Jahren noch so schoen am Leben gehalten wird. Vielen Dank fuer die weiterfuehrenden Rezepte und den tollen Bildern....

Bitte nicht wundern ich bin beruflich in Kanada und ich habe kein ue oe ae etc.

Liebe Gruesse 

Dominik


----------



## Mai (26. August 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo,

ist das so richtig: Der Fisch wird nur durch die Lake gewürzt, zum Räuchern nicht mehr mit Salz oder Gewürzen eingerieben?


----------



## mercedes-gp (2. September 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hier mein Rezept mit Tischräucherofen :


Ich nehme 5 Lister Wasser und 500 gr Salz. Wenn du mehr Fische hast,  nimm  einen sauberen Eimer mit 10 Liter Wasser und 1kg Salz. Meine  Angaben beziehen sich auf 5 Liter Lake. In einem kleinen  Topf mache ich  dann ca, 1/4 Liter Wasser Wasser heiß bzw. lasse es zum  kochen  bringen. Dann gebe ich in das heiße Wasser eine Handvoll   Wacholderbeeren, eine handvoll Lorbeerblätter, 3 Esslöffel Senfkörner.   Das ganze lasse ich 5 Min auskochen. Die Sud gebe ich dann in die kalte   Salzwasserlaake. Das Auskochen hat den zweck, das schnell der Geschmack   in die Salzlaake übergeht. 
In die Salzlaake gebe ich dann noch 3 gute  Esslöffel Paprikapulver, 1/2  Teelöffel Curry und eine gute Prise weißen Pfeffer sowie einen   Teelöffel voll Dill und Thymian. Dann noch den Saft einer Zitrone und   das wars. In dieser Sud lasse ich meine Fische dann 12-13 Stunden   ziehen. Ich räuchere meine Raubaale auch im Tischräucherofen. Achte nur   darauf : Fische immer ganz Trocken und Aale immer feucht reinlegen. Um  Verbrennungen am Räuchergut zu vermeiden, achte darauf das du nicht   zuviel Spiritus im Brenner hast! Denn der breitet sich bei Hitze aus. In   jeden Brenner 6cl einfüllen, das reicht. Beim Räuchermehl auch darauf   achten, das du nicht zuviel nimmst. Ca. 1  Handvoll in die Mitte des   Ofens. Dann Deckel zu und warten bis die Brenner aus sind. Lass aber   noch 10 Min, danach den Deckel zu um Nachziehen zu lassen....Viel spaß.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (19. September 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hab heut mal wieder meinen Ofen angeheizt...
... 72 g Salz pro Liter Wasser plus einem aufgekochten und abgekühlten Kräutersud aus kleingemörserten Wacholderbeeren, gestoßenen bunten Pfefferkörnern, Thymian, Bohnenkraut und frischen Lorbeerblättern, darin die Forellis 15 h baden lassen. Dann die Fischlein ordentlich abgespült, mit Küchenpapier außen und innen gut abgetrocknet und im Umluftofen bei leicht geöffneter Tür und 40°C ca. 1 h "luftgetrocknet", bis sich die Haut richtig pergamentartig angefühlt hat. #6
Dann alle Neune in Fischkörbchen liegend im Räucherofen plaziet, Buchenmehl (mit 1/2 TL Zucker und etwas Thymian vermengt und einem Blatt vom Wacholderbaum belegt) auf die noch kalte Heizspirale gestellt. Ofentür zu, Heizung auf 2,5-3 gedreht. Nach 90 Minuten, Temp. 80°C und insgesamt 3 Räucherschalen später gab es ein richtigen Gaumenschmaus, der nicht nur superlecker war sondern auch optisch ein absoluter Leckerbissen war, der nur Komplimente eingebracht hat :vik:.
Beweisfotos hier:


----------



## Siever (16. November 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo Leute! Ich habe diese stinknormale, ausziehbare Räuchertonne (ca. 90cm hoch) aus dem Baumarkt. Ich habe im letzten Jahr geräuchert und ich weiß noch, dass die Forellen super waren, der Aal allerdings nicht (sehr tranig und nicht ganz gar). Außerdem hatte ich furchtbare Probleme mit dem Rauch und der Hitze. Ich würde von euch gerne wissen, wie ihr das Buchenholz anfeuert und wo ihr das Räuchermehl platziert. Ich habe es quasi immer auf die Glut geschüttet, was dazu führte, dass die Temperatur sofort wieder weg war, ich die Hälfte ausschütten musste und wieder von Vorne anfangen musste. Die Schublade für das Holz ist nur sehr klein und eine halbe Hand voll Räuchermehl reicht aus, um die Glut zu löschen... . Wie mache ich das mit dem Räuchermehl???

Ach ja, die Forellen habe ich in eine Lake aus Salz, Pfefferkörner und Schalotten gelegt und 12 Stunden kalt gestellt


----------



## Tino (16. November 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Mein Tip wär erstmal die Flamme zu ersticken und dann sehr wenig Mehl draufgeben.


----------



## stream-and-jerk (16. November 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei identischer Tonne. Deswegen lege ich in die Minischublade in den vorderen Teil (oder den hinteren, egal) Räuchermehl auf die Glut und die zweite Hälfte wird mit Glutstücken (die extern angebrannt werden) bestückt (für die Hitze), dann durch rein und raus der Schublade die Temp regeln. O.K. ist super aufwendig, deshalb nächstes Jahr einen Ofen mit Gasbrenner.
Räuchermehl natürlich erst nach dem Garen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. November 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

ich hab mir ja auch so ne tonne geholt, nutze diese als mobilteil. die viereckige paßt hervorragend in den fußraum hinter den fahresitz und bildet mit der rückbank dort ne gerade fläche als kofferablage. holz, späne und lake innen rein, den ofen in eine dicke mülltüte und jutesack, dann riechts nicht und eckt nicht so an.
holz in kleine scheite und schublade beim heizen nicht so voll und zur besseren luftzufuhr nicht ganz rein. nach dem garen erst mal lieber späne zum räuchern und mehl nur ganz zum schluß, da dieses wirklich schnell das feuer/ glut ganz ablöscht. und lieber etwas öfter nachlegen als zu viel temperatur zu verlieren. hatte eigentlich nur beim ersten mal probleme, danach gings immer super. und ich nutze sie ja nur als mobile alternative zu schrank oder tro.


----------



## sprogoe (29. November 2010)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo,
solch eine Tonne hatte ich auch mal. Wegen der kleinen Feuerlade paßt da ja nicht viel Holz rein und man hat nach dem Abbrennen auch nur wenig Glutstücke, um die Hitze zu halten. Am besten legst Du nach dem Anbrennen der ersten fein gespaltenen Holzstücke nur immer einzelne Stücke von etwa 3-4 cm Dicke nach und läßt die ganz runterbrennen. Laß die Schublade auch einen Spalt offen, für die nötige Zugluft. Achte darauf, daß Du den Deckel einen kleinen Spalt offen läßt und verwende möglichst ein Thermometer (Bratenthermomometer 0-120 Grad Anzeige) und achte darauf, daß die Hitze möglichst nicht viel über 100 Grad steigt, jedenfalls nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum. Nach dem Ende der Garzeit von etwa 40 Minuten sollten sich in der Schublade noch genug  abgebrannte Holzstücke, die glühender Grillkohle ähneln, befinden, um die Wärme im Ofen zu halten. Optimal sind etwa so 70 Grad. Du darft Rüchermehl nur in kleinen Menge, etwa wie 2 Eßlöffel voll einbringen und zwar am besten auf einer Stelle in der hinteren Ecke. Schließ die Schublade nun ganz und leg den Deckel auf, damit das Räuchermehl nicht in Brand gerät. Durch die fehlende Zugluft wird das nicht möglich sein. Bei der kleinen Menge Räuchermehl mußt Du öfters nachstreuen, aber so erstickst Du die Glut nicht durch ganzflächig aufgestreutes Räuchermehl. So solltest Du noch für mindestens 1,5 Stunden Rauch erzeugen. Die Wärme wird dabei langsam weiter sinken. Sollte Dir nach einiger Zeit die Glut vollkommen erloschen sein, mußt Du eventuell nochmals mit dem Abbrennen von einigen Holzstücken, so wie oben beschrieben, neue Glut erzeugen. Wie gesagt, mit der Räuchertonne muß man ein wenig rumexperimentieren. Aber Übung macht den Meister.
Viel Glück und vor allem Spaß bei der Sache wünscht Dir sprogoe


----------



## Ines (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Liebe Leute,
ich möchte morgen meinen zweiten Räucherversuch starten und hätte mal eine Frage, wie man den Geschmack der geräucherten Fische beeinflusst.

Meine Forellen aus dem ersten Räucherversuch haben mir zu streng geschmeckt.
Ich habe ein vorgefertigtes Lakensalz "nordisch pikant" verwendet, das bestand aus Salz, Pfeffer, Curry und Knoblauch und Wacholderbeeren.
In das Buchenmehl, in dem schon ein paar Wacholderbeeren drin waren, habe ich noch ein paar mehr Wacholderbeeren gelegt.

Kann es sein, dass zuviel Wacholder den strengen Geschmack macht? Oder woran mag das sonst liegen?

Ich hätte die Forellen gerne mit einem so milden Geschmack, wie ich das von den Forellen aus dem Fischladen kenne.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Ines (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

So, ich habe mir meine Frage jetzt selbst beantwortet - etwas weniger Räuchermehl, keine zusätzlichen Wacholderbeeren, nur noch 17 min. Räucherzeit: perfekt und lecker!


----------



## sprogoe (4. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Ines schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir meine Frage jetzt selbst beantwortet - etwas weniger Räuchermehl, keine zusätzlichen Wacholderbeeren, nur noch 17 min. Räucherzeit: perfekt und lecker!



Hallo Ines,

wäre schön gewesen, wenn Du mal ein paar Fotos von Deinen Forellen eingestellt hättest, denn ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mir nicht ausmahlen, wie geräucherte Forellen nach nur 17 min Räucherzeit aussehen sollen.#d

Also bei mir hängen sie nach dem Garen noch mindestens 1,5 Stunden im Rauch.

Vielleicht garst Du ja Deine Fische auf eine andere Art (vielleicht im TRO) und sie bekommen dadurch schon Rauch und somit auch Färbung ab?


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Spritti (14. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo zusammen!
habe vor kurzem einen räucherschrank geschenkt bekommen und hab da noch die ein oder andere frage...
räucher jetzt seid gut nem jahr aber hatte vorher eben nur eine tonne und mit dem schrank ist es ja doch ein wenig anders.
also folgendes. der schrank hat wie man unten sieht 3 verschließbare türen. wenn ich den fisch garen will, müssen dann die türen alle geöffnet sein und wie ist dann mit der räuchermehlschale? muss ich diese vorher schon einlegen damit sie eine gewisse temperatur hat? kann mit das schwer vorstellen wie dann das räuchermehl darauf anfangen soll zu glimmen grade weil ich die kammer in der ich das feuer mache nicht schließen kann. wäre nett wenn mir jemand für diesen schrank eine detallierte " Räucheranleitung" für das räuchern mit Holz geben würde
schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## Barschbändiger (14. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo,

ein Tipp zu Tischräucheröfen. 
Vor erster inbetriebname unbedingt spülen und mind. 1 Stunde lang einbrennen. Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht und mir 4 schöne Forellen verhunzt.

Gruß
Barschbändiger


----------



## dpj_de (28. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hi,
was verstehst du unter einbrennen?
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## FISHHARD (29. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo @all...

Also ich lese hier immer oft das viele beim Räuchern Probleme haben da oft zu schnell die Temperatur zu tief sinkt...
Es ist klar das ja jeder auf "seine" Art räuchert und dennoch gebe ich mal einen kleinen Tipp...
Das eigentliche Garen z.b bei Forellen bis ca 900 Gramm dauert in etwa ja nur 15 -max 20 min bei ca 90-100 Grad.
Danach lasse ich die Temperatur fallen und räuchere die Fische nur mit wenig Holz und sonst nur Späne (Nur Glimmrauch keine Flammen).
Das besondere bei meiner Art. Der ebenbeschriebene Räuchervorgang also nur mit Späne und Glimmrauch sollte eine Temperatur von max 40-50 Grad haben und mindestens 3 Stunden betragen ! 

Ihr werdet es euren Gaumen danken...Der Geschmack ist unbeschreiblich gut.

Ich räuchere schon viele viele Jahre auch gewerblich und habe schon unzähliges ausprobiert. So geräuchert schmeckt es den meisten mit Abstand am besten.

Zur Lake muss ich sgen ich würde bei einer einlegezeit über Nacht bei ca.15-20 Stunden mit den Salz nicht unter 800 Gramm auf zehn Litern gehen.Pfeffer und etwas Lorbeerblatt runden den Geschmack bestens ab.


----------



## dpj_de (30. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo,

danke für die tollen Anleitungen hier! - Ich habe gestern meine ersten Forellen geräuchert und es ist halbwegs gut gelungen.
Die zwei Forellen lagen ca. 12 Stunden in einer 6,5% Lake - ich hatte sie gut abgewaschen und anschließend aus Zeitgrünen im Umluftofen bei ca. 30 Grad 1/2 Stunde getrocknet. Die Haut war trocken und ledrig. Anschließend wanderten die Forellen auf in meinem Behr-Tischräucherofen mit zwei Spiritusbrennern, die ich nach Angaben hier mit etwas über 6 cl Spiritus pro Brenner gefüllt hatte. Es kamen zwei leicht gehäufte EL Buchenspäne und ein zerbrösseltes Lorbeerblatt unter das Abtropfblech (Danke vielmals für den Tipp mit der Alufolie!). Das Ganze habe ich dann gut 20 Min räuchern lassen.
 Das Ergebnis sah so aus:






Geschmaklich gibt es sicher noch einiges zu verbessern (obwohl die Forellen selbst meiner Tochter schmeckten), aber das ist auch Übungssache. - Meine Frage ist es normal, dass sich bei der Art zu Räuchern in den Fischen ein Pfütze mit Flüssigkeit bildet? - Wenn  nein, was habe ich falsch gemacht? - Würde es hlefen die Fische beim Trocknen mit Küchenkrepp auszustopfen?

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## FISHHARD (30. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die tollen Anleitungen hier! - Ich habe gestern meine ersten Forellen geräuchert und es ist halbwegs gut gelungen.
> Die zwei Forellen lagen ca. 12 Stunden in einer 6,5% Lake - ich hatte sie gut abgewaschen und anschließend aus Zeitgrünen im Umluftofen bei ca. 30 Grad 1/2 Stunde getrocknet. Die Haut war trocken und ledrig. Anschließend wanderten die Forellen auf in meinem Behr-Tischräucherofen mit zwei Spiritusbrennern, die ich nach Angaben hier mit etwas über 6 cl Spiritus pro Brenner gefüllt hatte. Es kamen zwei leicht gehäufte EL Buchenspäne und ein zerbrösseltes Lorbeerblatt unter das Abtropfblech (Danke vielmals für den Tipp mit der Alufolie!). Das Ganze habe ich dann gut 20 Min räuchern lassen.
> ...




Hallo Dieter...Du hast nicht´s falsch gemacht..#6#6#6
Das die Fische beim Räuchern etwas "abölen" ist völlig normal. Und da die Fische in Deinem Ofen ja liegen und nicht hängen,ist es ja klar das sich das Fett in der Bauchhöhle etwas sammelt da es ja logischerweise daraus nicht ablaufen kann. Und die Lorbeerblätter, ruhig ein paar mehr versteht sich sollten in die Lake..|supergri

Gruß Sascha


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

@fishhard
du schreibst von räucherzeit 3 h, das hab ich auch schon versucht ( war nur etwas schwerer, so lange zu warten und nüchtern genug zum genießen zu bleiben  ), fand aber geschmacklich kaum einen unterschied zu 1 h räucherzeit, hab die temperatur in beiden fällen bei ca. 50°c gehalten


----------



## FISHHARD (31. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @fishhard
> du schreibst von räucherzeit 3 h, das hab ich auch schon versucht ( war nur etwas schwerer, so lange zu warten und nüchtern genug zum genießen zu bleiben  ), fand aber geschmacklich kaum einen unterschied zu 1 h räucherzeit, hab die temperatur in beiden fällen bei ca. 50°c gehalten



...lach..kenn ich manchmal auch...#6#6#6#6

Aber das Du bei 1 h und 3 h Räücherzeit keinen Unterschiedfestellen konntest wundert mich doch sehr...
Denn wen Du nur 1h Räucherst hatt der Fisch lange nicht so viel Rauch aufgenommen wie bei 3 h versteht sich denke ich von selbst..Die Fische die 3 h drinhingen sind erheblich dunkler was die Goldfarbe betrifft wärend sie nach nur einer Stunde noch relativ blass ausschauen und lange nicht so intensiv riechen...Also irgentetwas muss da bei Eurer Session nicht ganz "glatt" gelaufen sein...hik´s...|uhoh:

Es ist pracktisch wie bei einem guten Kartoffelsalat..der brauch auch erst seine Zeit um sich voll zu entfalten...:vik:

Guß sascha


----------



## dpj_de (31. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo Sascha,

danke für Deine Antwort! - Ich habe das vorgewürste Salz vom Gerlinger verwendet, wobei ich das zukünftig selbst machen werde - Salz, Senfkörner, Lorberbeerblätter, Pfeffer + -körner etc. - ist ja kein Hexenwerk. Bringen die mit verglimmten Gewürze etwas für den Geschmack?
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## FISHHARD (31. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha,
> 
> danke für Deine Antwort! - Ich habe das vorgewürste Salz vom Gerlinger verwendet, wobei ich das zukünftig selbst machen werde - Salz, Senfkörner, Lorberbeerblätter, Pfeffer + -körner etc. - ist ja kein Hexenwerk. Bringen die mit verglimmten Gewürze etwas für den Geschmack?
> Viele Grüße
> Dieter



@ Dieter...

Danke keine Ursache...Neee, das mit der Lake ist wirklich nicht so schwer..Nimm nur nicht zu viele Senfkörner darin...nur als Tipp...#6
Selbstverständlich beeinflussen bestimmte verglimmte Gewürze auch den Geschmack des Fleisches...
Ich persönlich aber lasse nichts als reinen Buchenrauch an meine Fische..

Und für einen Tischgrill sehen "Deine" Forellen schon rein optisch,sehr,sehr gut geworden aus. Mein Respekt !

PS: Habe auch mal ein Bild von meinen Ofen in einem meiner Alben eingestellt.:vikamit lässt es sich "traumhaft" Räuchern. Mit einem Tischgrill ist es natürlich wesentlich schwerer versteht sich..

Gruß sascha


----------



## Heringskiller89 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hab auch so meine probleme hab auch schonmal ne scharsche versalzen aber ich mach das auch meistens frei Schnauze wird aber meistens auch super.

Währe auch nicht der erste fisch der mal auf dem rost landet. die lake mach ich so das se gut schmeckt mit Lorbeere, Wacholder, Pfeffer, Knoblauch, Chilie und soviel salz bis die Lake gut Salzig ist.

4- 6 Stunden liegen lassen je nach art bei aal und Forelle 6 bei weißfischen eher 4 , die fallen sonst runter.

Aber das beste ist immernoch Geräucherter Barsch und Zwergwels einfach nur geil.

Petri heil


----------



## dpj_de (31. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo Sascha,

das ist ja ein ziemliches Teil, das Du hast. - Nicht zu vergleichen mit einem TRO - das ist für mich übertrieben. - Wir dürfen pro Tag nur zwei Forellen entnehmen, da bräuchte ich ja ewig, bis so ein Schrank voll wird - und zum anderen ist der Fischhunger meiner Familie doch eher limitiert. Selbst die kleinen Fleischgräten der Forellen störten meine Kinder und meine Frau schon - kann man die Gräten irgendwie einfach entfernen so dass der Fisch auch noch gut aussieht? - Das Fleisch war gut durch und auch ziemlich weich. Geschmeckt haben die Forellen frisch etwas zu rauchig, der Rest nach einem Tag schon ziemlich gut - besser als das was man bei uns so eingschweißt kaufen kann auf alle Fälle.

Ich werde weiter probieren - und dann gezielter auch gezielter auf Barsch gehen.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## FISHHARD (31. März 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

@ Dieter..

Ja man kann auch die Forellen am Beste vorab filetieren,und dann nur die Filets räuchern...Aber wenn man einen ganze Forelle "richtig teilt" kann man diese auch problemlos im ganzen machen und hatt keine Gräten.

Mfg


----------



## andi_d (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute das erste mal nach der Anleitung von der ersten Seite geräuchert. Hatte aber zwei Probleme. Als ich die Fische aus der Lake genommen habe, sind sie mir fast zerbrochen. An Aufhängen war überhaupt nicht zu denken. Zum Trocknen habe ich sie dann gelegt. Zum Glück kann ich sie auch im Räucherschrank legen. Danach habe ich die Fische geräuchert, aber so schön Goldgelb sind sie nicht geworden. Geschmeckt haben sie aber extrem lecker. Aber woran kann das liegen, dass die Fische, es waren Saiblinge, so zerbrechlich waren? Wie stark raucht es eigentlich in einem Räucherschrank?
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein wenig helfen.

andi


----------



## mopedelic (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hi Peoples!
Ich gehe am We mit meinen Kollegen an einen Forellenteich, und wir haben vor unseren Fang am selben Tag zu räuchern. Wir sind alle recht unerfahren was das angeht, und deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob es einen Trick gibt mit dem ich die Forellen in kürzerer Zeit einlegen kann. Ich habe da mal was von einer Kartoffel in der Lake gehört die die Sättigung anzeigt.
Bin Dankbar für jeden Tipp!


----------



## mattes72 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Der Beitrag ist einfach suuuuper..!!!!
Besser oder anders mache ich das auch nicht.
Ich kann nur den Tip geben . Probiert es genau so aus.

PS: Ich lege die Fische auch immer gefroren dazu.

Viel Spass noch.....


----------



## mattes72 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo das dir die Forellen auseinander gebrochen sind lag daran das die laake wohl noch zu warm war als du sie in die laake gelegt hast.


----------



## sven_sid (7. August 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

tach zusammen wollte mal fragen ob die forellen aus dem suppermarkt (real)
auch zum reuchern gut sind???

hat schon jemand vlt. erfahrungen gemacht???

danke grußn sven


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. August 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



sven_sid schrieb:


> tach zusammen wollte mal fragen ob die forellen aus dem suppermarkt (real)
> auch zum reuchern gut sind???
> 
> hat schon jemand vlt. erfahrungen gemacht???
> ...


 
Warum sollen die Forellen aus dem Supermarkt nicht gehn, richtig eingelegt schmecken die auch.


----------



## kaipiranja (12. August 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

...selbstverständlich gehen auch Forellen aus dem Supermarkt, ich habe etliche male die Edeka-Forellen geräuchert, kommen aus Itallien und sind sehr gut geworden.

Wildfänge sind natürlich das non plus ultra in Sachen Geschmack...und wenn sie dann auch noch selber gefangen wurden, dann gibt es nichts besseres.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Alchemy (13. November 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



sven_sid schrieb:


> tach zusammen wollte mal fragen ob die forellen aus dem suppermarkt (real)
> auch zum reuchern gut sind???
> 
> hat schon jemand vlt. erfahrungen gemacht???
> ...



Servus zusammen,

Das waren auch meine Ersten Versuchsobjekte in Sachen Tischraucherofen ;-)
Aber ich habe trotzdem mal eine Frage an euch ich habe mir vor kurzen einen Räucherschrank gekauft von Peetz und der hat ja eine extra Rauchermehlschale wie viel Räuchermehl tut ihr da rein macht ihr die Rand voll oder "nur" 3 Esslöffel? Bei meinem Tischraucherofen war das alles kein Problem 3 Esslöffel und gut war perfektes Ergebnis nur jetzt mir dem Räucherschrank ist das ganze eine vollkommen andere Geschichte. Und Befeuert ihr die Feuerschale nur mit Glut oder auch Brennende Buchenstücke?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen?!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## kaipiranja (14. November 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Alchemy schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Das waren auch meine Ersten Versuchsobjekte in Sachen Tischraucherofen ;-)
> Aber ich habe trotzdem mal eine Frage an euch ich habe mir vor kurzen einen Räucherschrank gekauft von Peetz und der hat ja eine extra Rauchermehlschale wie viel Räuchermehl tut ihr da rein macht ihr die Rand voll oder "nur" 3 Esslöffel? Bei meinem Tischraucherofen war das alles kein Problem 3 Esslöffel und gut war perfektes Ergebnis nur jetzt mir dem Räucherschrank ist das ganze eine vollkommen andere Geschichte. Und Befeuert ihr die Feuerschale nur mit Glut oder auch Brennende Buchenstücke?
> ...




Moinsen, 

einer meiner Öfen ist auch von Peetz, so weit mir bekannt werden die alle inderekt befeuert - ich lege nach dem garen immer ein oder zwei stück Glut mit in das Räuchermehl. Wenn du mit der kleinen runden Schale arbeitest dann würde ich sie auf jeden Fall ganz voll machen...Glutstücke rein legen und los geht es mit dem Rauch...

P.s. feines Räuchermehl nutzen, sonst brennt es nicht durch!

KAI


----------



## Alchemy (14. November 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Danke für deine Antwort Kaipiranja ja der Ofen hat die kleine Runde schale und das mit den Glutstücken hatte ich auch probiert aber ich muss zu gegeben es waren recht kleine Stücke wollte halt nix falsch machen Ist halt mein erster Räucherofen dieser Art was mich allerdings ein wenig gestört hatte war, das wenn die flammen mal aus der Kammer raus-schlugen sie dann sofort alles voll rusten und sie das auch auf den Fisch ablegte da muss ich noch dran Arbeiten und danke noch mal beim nächsten Räuchern werde ich ein größeres Stück Glut nehmen


----------



## raini08 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aller Anfang ist schwer. Auch ich habe das Forum in den Anfängen rauf und runter gelesen, um irgendwie herauszufinden, wie ich nun am Besten räuchern kann.
> 
> ...


Hallo Trader 1667 danke für deie tips zum räuchern ich als ALTER 54 J. ANFÄNGER FREU MICH immer noch was zu lernen nochmals danke bis bald raini08:m:m:m


----------



## Trader1667 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Moin Moin liebe Räucherfreunde,
ich freue mich wirklich riesig, dass mein Posting ,welches ich vor 5 Jahren erstellt habe, so gut angenommen wird. Aus diesem Grund habe ich meine Weiterentwicklung in meinem Urlaub zu Papier gebracht und in eine neue Räucheranleitung für Anfäger erstellt. 
Die neue bebilderte Anleitung findet ihr hier:

http://www.team-laxxjaeger.de/index.php/raeucheranleitung

Den reinen Text, habe ich anbei. 

Liebe Räucherfreunde,
heute möchte ich Euch gerne meine Art der Fischveredelung vorstellen. 
Bereits  vor Jahrhunderten wurde, wie sicherlich allen bekannt, mit Feuer, Rauch  und Salz neben Fisch auch Wurst haltbar gemacht und im Grunde durch das  Verglimmen(Vergasen) von Holz eine Rauchnote hinzugefügt. 







Objektiv  gesehen, ist für uns heute die Fischveredelung durch das Räuchern eine  Option die Fische geschmacklich anzureichern und weniger eine  Zielrichtung, den Fisch haltbar zu machen.
Ich  selber habe vor ca. 10 Jahren mit einem kleinen Tischräucherofen mit  der Fischräucherei begonnen. Mit den Jahren und der angereicherten  Erfahrung wuchsen neben den Fängen auch die Räucherofengrößen - vom  Tischräucherofen hin zu einem Räucherschrank mit einer Kapazität von bis  zu 150 Portionsforellen. 
Aller  Anfang ist schwer, so ein Sprichwort!  Wenn man sich, so wie ich, durch  die verschiedenen Foren durcharbeitet, stellt man schnell fest, dass  irgendwie jeder „DAS Räucherrezept“ hat. Die Geschmäcker sind halt  verschieden. Was auch ich mit der Zeit erst begreifen musste, ist die  Tatsache, dass jeder Räucherofen in der geschmacklichen Anreicherung  anders agiert und damit auch anders bedient werden muss, ungeachtet der  anderen Faktoren. 






Mit den nachfolgenden Informationen möchte ich meine Erfahrungen weitergeben:
Bei  allem Engagement ist zunächst einmal wichtig, dass das Räuchern nicht  einmal so nebenbei erledigt werden kann. Das Ergebnis bei Zeitdruck  einfach nur desolat. Alle Aufwände sind dann zum Scheitern verurteilt. 

Heute  verwende ich für das Räuchern ausschließlich gefrorene Forellen, weil  ich in Verbindung  mit der Lake eine besondere Note erarbeitet habe, um  die Fische geschmacklich und einheitlich von der Würze her abzurunden.

_*Zunächst einmal meine Vorgehensweise und Rezeptur für das (Nass-)Salzen:*_
*Zutaten:*


10 Liter Wasser
700 Gramm Speisesalz
1 Tüte Zwiebeln
1 Tüte Dill
1 Tüte 8 Kräuter
½ Tüte Knoblauch
10 Lorbeerblätter





Meine  Gewürze besorge ich ausschließlich von Aldi, da Aldi eine wirklich sehr  gute Auswahl an Tiefkühlgewürzen hat und außerdem auch preislich sehr  attraktiv ist. 
Zunächst  wird in einem großen Topf die Hälfte des Wassers (5 ltr.) zum Kochen  gebracht. Danach füge ich das komplette Salz, durch stetes Umrühren, dem  Wasser zu, damit es sich darin löst. Erst dann werden die Gewürze  entsprechend hinzugefügt und aufgekocht. Nun lasse ich die Lake bei  Stufe 1 noch ca. 20 Minuten köcheln. 








Die  restlichen 5 Liter kaltes Wasser gieße ich in einen Bottich und fülle  nach 20 Minuten die aufgekochte Lake hinzu. In diese Lake lege ich  anschließend die tiefgefrorenen Forellen. Es dauert etwa gut 2 Stunden,  bis die zusammengefrorenen Forellen getrennt werden können und einzeln  in der Lake schwimmen. Die Forellen werden tiefgefroren in dieser Lake  insgesamt 24 Stunden eingelegt. Gelegentliches Umrühren versteht sich  von selbst.
Die Lake reicht für ca. 15 – 18 Forellen von einem Stückgewicht von 500 Gramm bis 1000 Gramm. 






Mein  Problem war früher, dass die Forellen im dickeren Rückenbereich nicht  salzig genug waren. Dieses Problem habe ich nun mit dem Salzgehalt von  700 Gramm auf 10 Liter Wasser und der Einlegezeit von 24 Stunden  ausräumen können. 
Bitte  beachtet an dieser Stelle, dass es am Markt verschiedene Salzarten  gibt. Ich verwende ausschließlich reines Speisesalz von Bad  Reichenhaller. Kein Meersalz oder ähnliches. 
Nach 24 Std. in der Salzlake spüle ich die Fische unter dem Wasserhahn kurz ab und ziehe den Räucherhaken ein.








Am  Markt gibt es unterschiedliche Räucherhaken. Ich verwende  ausschließlich Kehlhaken, da sie ins Rückgrat gedreht werden und somit  der Fisch nie herunterfallen kann.
Im  nächsten Schritt müssen die Fische vor dem Räuchervorgang zwingend  getrocknet werden. Den Trocknungsvorgang kann man entweder auf einer  Wäscheleine an der frischen Luft vollziehen oder alternativ direkt im  Ofen. Ich habe mich für das Trocknen im Ofen entschieden. 
Ich  erzeuge im Räucherschrank eine Temperatur von 40 Grad und öffne Abgänge  - z.B. Türen-, so dass die komplette Feuchtigkeit aus dem Rauchraum  entweichen kann. Nach gut einer Stunde fühlt sich die Haut  pergamentartig an, was ein Indikator für ausreichend getrockneten Fisch  ist.






_*Weiter mit der Garphase:*_
Es  gibt sicherlich unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten, Hitze in einem  Räucherofen zu erzeugen. Wichtig ist, dass die Temperatur langsam an-  und absteigt. Je größer der Ofen ist, umso schwieriger ist es, die Hitze  optimal zu halten. Aus diesem Grund bin ich von der reinen  Holzräucherei weggegangen und zur „Gasräucherei“ beim Garen  übergewechselt. Mit dem Gasbrenner kann ich ohne Probleme immer die  konstante Temperatur halten. . 
Die  Garphase dauert nicht länger als 30 – 40 Minuten und wird bei einer  Temperatur zwischen 90 und 100 Grad vollzogen. Zu beachten ist, dass  viele Thermometer an der Tür des Räucherofens angebracht sind. Nur, je  größer die Räucheröfen sind, umso verschiedener ist auch der  Temperaturzug selbst. Ich habe mir ein digitales Thermometer besorgt und  versucht, das Temperatur- und Zugverhalten im Räucherschrank zu  analysieren. Im gesamten Ofen sind dann 95 Grad erreicht, wenn das  Thermometer an der Tür 115 Grad anzeigt. 






Bitte  achtet beim Einhängen der Fische auf ausreichenden Abstand, da durch  die Hitze sich die Bauchlappen spreizen und bei zu geringem Abstand sich  die Fische berühren und zusammenkleben. 
Sind die Fische gegart, erkennbar an den gespreizten Bauchlappen, kann mit dem eigentlichem Räuchervorgang begonnen werden.
Beim  Räuchern von Fisch habe ich mich auf Räuchermehlmischungen aus Buche  und fixiert. Ich bestelle mein Räuchermehl bei „Toprauch“ in Bremen, da  es wirklich sehr hochwertig ist und immer frisch zusammengestellt wird.  Das von mir genutzte Räuchermehl besteht aus einem Mix von 90 Prozent  Buche, 5 Prozent Erle und 5 Prozent Eiche. 
Das  Räuchermehl wird in die entsprechende Räuchermehlschale eingestreut und  in meinem Fall mittels Gasbrenner erwärmt, bis es glimmt. Während des  Räucherns sollte in jedem Fall eine Temperatur zwischen 50  und 60 Grad  gehalten werden, da sonst der Fisch austrocknet. 






Wer  andere kleine oder andere Räucheröfen verwendet und auch nicht eine  Gasunterstützung wählt, kann alternativ in die Feuerschublade reine  Buchenholzkohle einfüllen und das Räuchermehl aufstreuen. Je nach  Räucherofen und Verglimmung wird im Abstand von 30 Minuten neues  Räuchermehl eingestreut. 
Der  eigentliche Räuchervorgang dauert bei mir gute 2 Stunden. Nach dem  Räuchern kann man die Forellen entweder im geöffneten Räucherofen  abkühlen lassen oder anderweitig an der frischen Luft aufhängen. 






Jetzt muss das Ergebnis natürlich getestet werden und mit einem kühlen Bier die Geschmacksnerven im Mund aktiviert werden.

_*Aus der Praxis für die Praxis:*_


Wer  als Glutbasis Holzkohle nimmt, sollte zwingend nur reine  Buchenholzkohle nehmen und keine Kokosbriketts oder sehr preisgünstige  Grillkohle! Reine gute Buchenholzkohle qualmt und stinkt nicht!


Nach  dem Räuchern müssen die Räucherhaken gesäubert werden. Unterschiedliche  Gründe mögen eine zeitnahe Reinigung verhindern, wodurch angetrocknete  Fischreste an den Haken kleben und nur schwer abzumachen sind: 







Auch  hier wieder aus der Praxis…besorgt im Supermarkt Reinigungstabletten  für die Dritten Zähne(billige Produkte reichen aus), füllt 5 dieser  Tabletten zusammen mit Wasser und den Haken in ein Gefäß und lasst diese  Mischung 2 Tage ziehen. Ihr habt danach wirklich blitze-blanke  Räucherhaken. 






Bei Fragen zu der Räucheranleitung einfach melden.


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo Leute.

Eine bescheidene Frage... Habe nicht das erste mal geräuchert, allerdings das erste mal mit nen anderen Räucherofen. Er ist doppelwandig, isoliert. Meiner Meinung nach perfekt, weil er super die Temperatur hält. Also Fische wie gehabt in 6%ige Salzlake ca. 12 Stunden eingelegt, die Fische etwa 3 Stunden getrocknet, Buchenholzfeuer angemacht, abbrennen lassen, ca. eine halbe Stunde bei 85-98 Grad gegart, danach ca. 1 Stunde bei 60 Grad geräuchert. Die Fische waren geschmacklich perfekt.

Nun das Problem!

Die Fische waren nach dem räuchern sehr trocken. Die Haut hat Blasen gebildet und die Schwanzflossen waren schwarz.

Kann es daran liegen weil ich a) beim garen die obere Abzugsklappe vergessen habe zu öffen und der Wasserdampf nicht richtig abziehen konnte?
Kann b) eine kurzzeitige Temperatur von 98 Grad solche Probleme bereiten?
Oder kann es etwas ganz anderes sein?


----------



## Lajos1 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo hirschkaefer,

meiner Meinung nach waren die Fische zu lang im Ofen.
Ich räuchere mit einem Tischräuchergerät mit zwei Brennern (von Behr),
da kommen die Forellen rein, Brenner angezündet und nach 15 Minuten sind 40 cm Forellen fertig. Nichts mit Vorgaren oder so, einfach rein, Abzug drei Minuten offen lassen und das wars. Selbst Forellen bis 50 cm sind in 20 Minuten fertig. Mir sind noch nie welche mißlungen und ich räuchere schon sehr lange.

Rauch Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mollebulle (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> 
> Nun das Problem!
> ...




Ist mir auch schon passiert !

Das lag daran, dass ich die Fische zu nah über dem Glutkasten hängen hatte und die Temperatur zu hoch war (>100°) 
Dabei ist wohl Fett in die Glut getropft und die Stichflammen haben die Schwanzenden dann verkokelt.
Die Garzeit und die Rauchzeit sind insoweit i. O.

Fazit: Ich hänge die Fische in die oberste Schiene und bleib mit der Temperatur (zum garen) um die 100°
Zum Räuchern lege ich noch Wacholderbeeren und Lorbeerblätter in das Sägemehl.

Petri
Molle


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich räuchere mit einem Tischräuchergerät mit zwei Brennern (von Behr),da kommen die Forellen rein, Brenner angezündet und nach 15 Minuten sind 40 cm Forellen fertig. Nichts mit Vorgaren oder so, einfach rein, Abzug drei Minuten offen lassen und das wars. Selbst Forellen bis 50 cm sind in 20 Minuten fertig. Lajos


|kopfkrat Wenn ich´s richtig auf m Schirm hab, geht´s Hirschkäfer ums kalträuchern -> deshalb: keine Äpfel mit Birnen verwechseln. Ich geb aber zu, dass Deine Angaben fürs Heißräuchern stimmen und ich vom Kalträuchern keine wirkliche Ahnung hab...


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Wenn ich´s richtig auf m Schirm hab, geht´s Hirschkäfer ums kalträuchern -> deshalb: keine Äpfel mit Birnen verwechseln. Ich geb aber zu, dass Deine Angaben fürs Heißräuchern stimmen und ich vom Kalträuchern keine wirkliche Ahnung hab...



Heißräuchern ist schon richtig. Vielleicht war nach dem abbrennen des ganz schön mächtigen Feuers beim einhängen der Fische einfach nur zu viel Hitze da. Ich werde mal etwas weniger Holz nehmen. 

Vielen Dank für eure Info´s


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

[youtube1]DQeRTQMecFk[/youtube1]


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Ach der Siggi. Danke Thomas! #6


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Dann hätte ich noch eine Anfängerfrage. Bei Forellen lasse ich ja das Schuppenkleid immer da wo es ist - nämlich am Fisch.
Würdet ihr aber Äschen grundsätzlich vor dem räuchern entschuppen? Hab nicht viel brauchbares finden können. Die Meinungen scheinen da auseinander zu gehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Hallo wolfgang f. ,

es geht ums Heißräuchern, aufgrund der Temperatur und der Zeitangabe.
Also nichts mit Äpfel und Birnen. Beim Kalträuchern darfst Du gar nicht über 25 Grad kommen, darum heißt es ja auch kalträuchern, und das dauert auch wesentlich länger.

Rauch Heil

Lajos


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

|kopfkratok, da hab ich mich wohl vertan... sorry!
Der Tisch-Räucherofen hat mich aus dem Konzept gebracht, bzw das "doppelwandig isoliert" ...
Mit dem TRO und seinen Garzeiten hab ich wie geschrieben die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Du.


----------



## mig23 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich noch eine Anfängerfrage. Bei Forellen lasse ich ja das Schuppenkleid immer da wo es ist - nämlich am Fisch.
> Würdet ihr aber Äschen grundsätzlich vor dem räuchern entschuppen? Hab nicht viel brauchbares finden können. Die Meinungen scheinen da auseinander zu gehen.



Ich lass bei allen Fischen die ich räuchere die Schuppen drann ! Man isst ja nur das Fleisch, wieso allso die Mühe abzuschuppen !


----------



## sprogoe (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Heißräuchern ist schon richtig. Vielleicht war nach dem abbrennen des ganz schön mächtigen Feuers beim einhängen der Fische einfach nur zu viel Hitze da. Ich werde mal etwas weniger Holz nehmen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Info´s




Und ein "Flammschutzblech", (ev. gelocht) gehört auch in den Ofen, mächtiges Feuer, wobei die Flammen ungehindert in den Garraum schlagen, hat da nichts zu suchen.
Und noch was, Fischeiweiß gart bereits schon bei gut 70 Grad, wozu dann 100 Grad? Optimal finde ca. 85 Grad beim Garen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Und ein "Flammschutzblech", (ev. gelocht) gehört auch in den Ofen, mächtiges Feuer, wobei die Flammen ungehindert in den Garraum schlagen, hat da nichts zu suchen.
> Und noch was, Fischeiweiß gart bereits schon bei gut 70 Grad, wozu dann 100 Grad? Optimal finde ca. 85 Grad beim Garen.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Danke Siggi. Hatte halt das erste mal diesen einen Ofen in Betrieb. Ein Blech hab ich drüber. Hab das Holz auch runterbrennen lassen, sodass  ich ein schönes Glutbett hatte. Vermutlich wars nur zu viel Holz bzw. Glut. Hatte erst schöne 80 Grad und trotz geschlossener Lüftung ging er auf etwa 100 Grad hoch. Ich übe noch etwas. |rolleyes


----------



## sprogoe (2. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Nimm nur schmale Holzstücke von ca. 2,5 x 2,5 cm Kantenlänge. Am Anfang ca. 4 - 5 Stück und die runterbrennen lassen. Zum Nachlegen immer nur ein Stück nehmen, dann klappt das auch mit der Temperatur.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. November 2015)

*AW: Räucheranleitung für Anfänger*

Danke Siggi, Thomas und an die anderen für die Tipps! Dieses mal sehr lecker und sehr saftig! #h


----------

